# Redline Team Conquest



## CXnCO (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone built up one of those new Redline Scandium Team Conquests yet? I'm thinkin' about getting one but would appreciate any feedback...like are they running a sloping top tube now?, and how's the ride with the WCS carbon fork? Thanks!


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

Just received mine yesterday...build in process. I'll post a report when it's done and I've ridden it.

To answer your question, yes, there is a slight slope to the TT... ~4cm

Frame and fork look awesome. Only concern so far is that with a Ultegra 10 crankset, chainring clearance is minimal (~3mm). Build is not complete though, so I'll comment on this further when it's done.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

How much does the frame/fork weigh? I'm wondering if the for $200 less the standard conquest pro with carbon fork isn't that much heavier?


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

onrhodes said:


> How much does the frame/fork weigh? I'm wondering if the for $200 less the standard conquest pro with carbon fork isn't that much heavier?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*reported weight*

FWIW I e-mailed cyclocross world and they said the conquest team 56 weighs 1500 grams

compare to las cruces which salsa's website says a 56 weighs 2.94 lbs= 1333.6 grams

you'd think they'd both weigh the same since probably made from the same tubing at same factory

if anyone can post actual frame weight that'd be great


----------



## seanbcav (Jan 9, 2006)

I got mine the other day and have a few rides and a practice session on it. It is a sweet bike and very comperable to the Empella Bonfire SL I had the past two years. Complete bike with a DA drivetrain, some 32 spoke wheels, FSA bar /stem, and Thomson post w/ WTB shadow saddle is around 18 + or - a bit. Not bad for a 58 and nothing super light. I would say it is worth it for ride quality not so much for weight. The Ritchey fork is great with no chatter thus far, we will see. I will get some shots up soon.


----------



## CXnCO (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. Like to see pics once you've got those built up...and please state the frame size for reference. 

Also, about the Las Cruces, heard Salsa will be releasing a new Las Cruces in Feb/Mar 2007 (per LBS contact)....yippiee!!! Article is on bikeman.com but I had to search Google to find the url...
http://www.bikeman.com/content/view/804/48/


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

CXnCO said:


> Thanks for the responses. Like to see pics once you've got those built up...and please state the frame size for reference.
> 
> Also, about the Las Cruces, heard Salsa will be releasing a new Las Cruces in Feb/Mar 2007 (per LBS contact)....yippiee!!! Article is on bikeman.com but I had to search Google to find the url...
> http://www.bikeman.com/content/view/804/48/


Hot damn!! That may just be worth me waiting for a cross frame.
Glad they are going back to 130 rear spacing.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Lord Taipan said:


> Hot damn!! That may just be worth me waiting for a cross frame.
> Glad they are going back to 130 rear spacing.


it's just plain dumb that they're releasing it AFTER cross season. what's up with that?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

I just got home from a business trip last night and had a smorgasbord of presents from the UPS man waiting on me, one was the redline team conquest frame and Richey wcs fork that I got from bikeman.com as soon as I get a few more items that are in the mail I'll have all the parts for the bike to be built possibly as early as next week.

here is the final build

*Redline Conquest Team Frame 56cm
Ritchey WCS carbon fork
Ritchey WCS Protocol wheelset (race wheels)
Ritchey WCS Stem 120mm
Ritchey WCS Handlebars 44cm
Ritchey WCS Seatpost 
Shimano Ultegra Crankset (old 9 speed model) 
Shimano Ultegra bottom bracket
Shimano Ultegra 9 Speed Shifters/Brakes
Shimano Dura-Ace 9 Speed Rear Derailleur 
Shimano 105 9/10 Speed Front Derailleur
Shimano R550 brakes
Shimano HG- 73 chain
Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
Chris King HeadSet
Time ATAC carbon Ti pedals (2003 era) 
TA Specialties cyclocross Rings 38/46
SRAM PG-970 12-26 Cassette
Panaracer CrossBlaster 700x31 Kevlar Tires
Problem Solvers Clamp-on Cable Hanger
Shimano Ultegra / Mavic Open Pro CD (training / spare wheels)*

I was planning on buying a 07 Kona Major Jake but i thought that i could do better than what they were asking for a new one after i read the spec sheet. 

I achieved my goal of building up a cross bike for under $2,000 and this includes the spare wheelset that I got at performance for $220 shipped!! I think the total as built came to right at $1800 and that included both wheel sets. 

everything except the frame, fork, TA chain rings and ultegra/mavic wheel set was purchased on eBay or from friends over a months time period, if you have the patience and time you can get some good deals on eBay.

I'll post some photos of the bike and ride comments when I get it put together this time next week.


----------



## rrbfun (Sep 13, 2002)

*standard or integrated headset?*

I have been thinking of getting one, Does it uses a standard or integrated headset, looks like integrated from picture but no mention in redline site description.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

It's integrated.

The main difference in the weights between the standard and the team is the fork.

We just got ours in, building this week, will let you know.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

The 2007 Team Conquest takes a standard (non-integrated) 1 1/8" threadless headset. I just installed one in my new frame last night.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*actual weight*

I picked up mine tonite. Note sizing is measured center to top of seat clamp (not to top of top tube as Redline indicated). The Ritchey fork looks really nice. Here are the weights and those of some of my other bikes for comparison:

Conquest Team 58 cm (2007)
-frame 1570 g
-fork (uncut) 460 g

Waterford RS 33 (road) 60 cm
-frame 1620 g
-fork (uncut) alpha Q sub3 380 g

Trek OCLV 60 cm (ca. 2002)
-frame 1430 g
-fork 510 g (alu. steerer)

Once it's built and raced I'll post a more detailed report.


----------



## xxer (Jun 7, 2005)

*Got Mine Built Up*

Got the baby runnin, first impressions are very positive, the fork doesn't chatter(might be the not so great brake pads I chose to help reduce chatter) and feels solid. The handling is good, not twitchy, and the frame doesn't feel overly harsh. I've only go two rides in so far but it's riding great. A non accurate weight is about 17.5 with the tubbs(tufo flexus), I'll try and get a more accurate weight.(it's a 54cm, and I'm 5'9")


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

wow do those Paul's brakes really need the wide yokes, or is that just what you had lying around?


----------



## xxer (Jun 7, 2005)

The wide yoke(salsa stradle carrier) works great!


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Very nice...best looking redline frame I have seen to date. 

What pads did you use? I am getting some chatter on my IF/Alpha Q set up that I can't get rid of. Tried three pads - Ritchey Red, Cool stop and some old MTB pads that i had laying around. So far the old MTB pads seem to work the best but still getting a little chatter.

JT


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

xxer said:


> The wide yoke(salsa stradle carrier) works great!



I imagine they would work great, but the question was more like, is the wide yoke _necessary_ with the high profile Paul's Neos? Methinks not, having never seen them used together before.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I recently got a 49cm myself, been able to put a few pratice sessions in as well as one race. I feel Redline did their homework on this one, it rides very smooth and handles very predictbly, there no hint of toe overlap at all. The bike built up right at 18 due to the heavy wheels I ride. One note, it does have a tall headtube for a 49cm bike so you will not need to use much in the way of spacers if you put cable hanger in place. My last bike was a Major Jake which is also Scandium but I think the Redline has more snap when you stand up and go!!


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> I imagine they would work great, but the question was more like, is the wide yoke _necessary_ with the high profile Paul's Neos? Methinks not, having never seen them used together before.


No, it is not necessary.


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

xxer,

What are you using for a chainstay protector? It looks chunky in the pic.


----------



## xxer (Jun 7, 2005)

I bought it off of ebay for $20, it's most likely a homemade job. I've done three races so far without any problems, no chain drops at all. It's light too, it could be lighter with some cutouts but the price was right.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 22, 2004)

*frickin google bringing back old threads!*



xxer said:


> I bought it off of ebay for $20, it's most likely a homemade job. I've done three races so far without any problems, no chain drops at all. It's light too, it could be lighter with some cutouts but the price was right.


I'm considering a Conquest Frame (regular, not pro... I'm broke!) and fork to build as a commuter/touring bike, and was wondering if it had pannier rack bosses. Does it have mounts for regular brake calipers? 

The reason I ask is that I currently have a Giant TCR that is too small for me, and is quite squirelly, especially at speed. I'm hoping to get the frame and fork, and move my as many of my current grouppo (krappo, really) to the new frame with a minimal of shopping.

So yeah, my intention is to use this bike primarily for commuting, and the occasional road ride. I might consider some CX if I get a durable enough wheelset and canti brakes (maybe even discs!).


----------



## dosbikers (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice looking ride xxer. What's the chainstay clearance like? Wide enough for 38s?


----------

